# Huh?



## old sarge (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Winterrider (Dec 12, 2020)

Whoa. . .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 12, 2020)

I'd get it in writing!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2020)

She holds up a sign, you take a Selfie of the two of you...JJ☺


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 12, 2020)

It's a TRAAAAP!


----------



## Blues1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Go to bed and make her breakfast in the morning!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 12, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'd get it in writing!
> 
> Ryan


And let that ink dry!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

I've heard of Urban Legends in which that happened, but the next day the Husband was nowhere to be found, lol.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 13, 2020)

Ryan and Dave, thanks for the likes, they are very appreciated.


----------

